# General Liability Insurance for snow removal contractors is available!!



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

After many successful winter seasons, our insurance offerings are stronger than ever. We are servicing snow removal contractors in NY, NJ, Pa, Ct, NH, Delaware, and Vermont. This year I am excited to announce that we are now providing insurance to contractors servicing NYC and its 5 boros. General Liability insurance, Truck Insurance, Equipment Insurance, umbrella policies large and small, workers compensation. Low rates (up to 50% less than other carriers we have reviewed). "A" rated carriers, fast quotes, quick certificates, and knowledgeable advice from an expert with 31 years working with snow removal insurance. We also have great policies for landscapers, hardscape contractors and paving contractors. Contact Ben Palmeri at Assured Partners for more information at 631-844-5242 or [email protected] and feel free to start a discussion here.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Great news. We've just added another carrier to our snow plowers GL program for New Jersey. More competition brings the pricing down. Call me if you need a quote on your insurance.
Ben
631-844-5242 or email
[email protected]


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Need to branch out to Chicago


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

I service Chicago too. I'm happy to help if you need me.
Ben/Insurance
[email protected]


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ben/Insurance said:


> I service Chicago too. I'm happy to help if you need me.
> Ben/Insurance
> [email protected]


Did you just pick that up then?


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

While most of my clients are in the northeast, due to national demand (in the snow states), we decided to service those areas as well late last year.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Michigan?


----------



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

As a winter plowing subcontractor, do I need to carry GL year round? My plow vehicle would also be my personal vehicle in the off season.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

LadderCo2 said:


> As a winter plowing subcontractor, do I need to carry GL year round? My plow vehicle would also be my personal vehicle in the off season.


They would like it that way. But it's usually a percentage based on your sales of service and area. You can pay in full of course.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

I do not know of a carrier that will provide short term insurance. Everything is 12 months. You need a commercial auto policy if you are getting paid for plowing. Your personal auto policy will not respond if you hurt someone or damage someone's property. 
Ben/Insurance


----------



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

I totally realize I need to be insured when plowing comercially. I am just asking about seasonal insurance. I don’t own a landscaping business and am only looking to subcontract winter plowing in my own vehicle. I had my own plow vehicle for two seasons, and it was real nice. Other than those two seasons I have worked as an employee in wheeled loaders, plow trucks, and Class 6 trucks running salt the past 18 years. When I had my own truck for those two seasons the contractor I worked for covered my truck under his insurance. My truck stayed at the job site, as it was a strictly plow only truck. I sold it when I became a full time firefighter and my schedule got too busy to dedicate time to being a reliable on call sub.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

So... is there a policy for someone like me:
I plow for my landscaper during the winter.
I use my own vehicle, and my own plow.
I have a standard auto policy that I'd like to keep (that is, unless a better deal is available.)


----------



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

...sort of, I just don’t see the need for a commercial policy the other 7 months of the year when I would not be plowing.

Now I do agree I need commercial insurance when performing commercial work.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

looking for insurance for snow in Maryland
what is out there


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Lots of high quality, affordable options in Maryland. Feel free to call/email me for a quote.
Ben/Insurance
631-844-5242
[email protected]


----------

